# African Cichlids and Convict cichlids



## j3172 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Can I mix Convict Cichlids and African Labs together?

Thank you


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

That depends on what size the aquarium is. If Convicts breed, and they do so very easily, they will defend a territory, and aggressively remove all other fish from it. Typically they will vigorously defend a 3 foot long territory, which can be placed in the middle of the tank. If you have a 6ft tank, the mix could work, though no guarantees.

You could keep one convict with some Labidochromis though, if the tank is at least 29 gallons, the bigger the better.


----------



## j3172 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## j3172 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## j3172 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## dermx (Dec 4, 2006)

I've had a solo male pink con in with my mbuna for over a year now, every since it was the size of a quarter. It worked, the only drawback is that the con acts like the mbuna not a normal con...as in it hides when they do etc. The only aggression i see is once and a while it flairs out and does some chasing, but hes the slowest fish in the tank.


----------

